# Rabbit ears for HD?



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought a $30 Phillips rabbit ear "HD Tuner" from wal-mart and gave it a go on my TV. 

I've checked antennaweb.com and gotten coordinates, and while I can dial in a station with some level of accuracy, it just doesn't look good.

Anyone have any luck with these things?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

$30 bucks ehhh.


So can your TV display HD?

How are you sending the singal from the set top box to your TV?

Coax ch 3 

A/V simple

A/V s video

if that box is worth its weight, these next ones should give a better picture

A/V Comp Y-Pb-Pr

HDMI


Best luck is still an outside antenna if you are having pic lock or loss


Is this just rabbit ears? got a link to it?


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

Most likely it's the $30 part that's the problem. HD TV over the air should come in off your regular antenna, if you have one installed. You just need a separate tuner box, and I'm not sure that a $30 box and a set of rabbit ears will cut it. It depends how close the station tower is to you and how strong the signal is. I went to Circuit City a couple of years ago and bought a tuner box and I think it was about $200.

However, just because you have a separate tuner box doesn't mean that the program is being broadcast in HD. Some stations broadcast some shows in HD and others in regular. Sporting events are the same, often times they are in HD, but not always. 

But I'm warnin' ya, BikinPunk. If you ever get to see HDTV you won't want to go back to regular TV. The picture is clarity is noticeably better...you shouldn't have to look at your TV and wonder "Is that HD or not?"

Did you get a new tube during the sales today??


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

This is it:
http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/prod...FEED->PRODUCTS&cm_ite=1 PRODUCT&cm_keycode=58

The reviews are really good for the most part so I'm wondering if I'm just not doing something right.

I have the coax out of the tuner going to "ant 2 (air)" of the HDTV.

Signal is sent via coax cable.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Rockin'Z28 said:


> Did you get a new tube during the sales today??


Yes.




One other thing I was wondering, guys...

I plugged it up, and managed to get reception though it was a tad bit "static-y". The static part leaves me confused because I had always heard that with HD OTA you either got signal or you didn't. Not one or the other.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> This is it:
> http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/prod...FEED->PRODUCTS&cm_ite=1 PRODUCT&cm_keycode=58
> 
> The reviews are really good for the most part so I'm wondering if I'm just not doing something right.
> ...


UMMM KKKKKK 

So what TV you got , and does it have a HDTV tuner built in the set?

You might just need to hook up a outside antenna direct to your set....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

TV

Yes, it has ATSC tuner built in.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

are you sure the rabbit ears are HD, and not just digital rabbit ears?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Dude take back that set top box you got then and tell the people that told you that you needed it to shove it up their asses.

That is a full blown HDTV with built in tuners. You don't need or want that Philips box.

You need an antenna, and no it doesn't have to be the over priced HDTV ready tv antenna. Cause it is all the same as far as frequency is concerned.

Best results for you will be an outside antenna if you area more then 20 miles from the broadcasting sites. Under 20 miles, I don't want to say it, but yes a UHF indoor antenna might work.

Hell as far as that goes, you could get by with a UHF yagi only, it would be smaller then a full spectrum VHF/FM/UHF/HDTV Digital ready 



Specifications
Samsung 50" DLP Projection HDTV
Video 
Display type HDTV 
*HD tuner Yes * 
Projection technology DLP rear projection 
Widescreen Yes 
Comb filter Info unavailable 
3:2 film correction Info unavailable 
Audio 
Audio enhancement SRS® TruSurround® XT™ 
Variable audio output jacks Info unavailable 
Auto volume correction Info unavailable 
Inputs and outputs 
Composite inputs 3 
S-video inputs 2 
Component video inputs 2 
DVI (Digital Video Interface) 0 
HDMI inputs 2 
VGA/SVGA input No 
CableCard No 
RF inputs 2 
Convenience 
PC compatible Yes 
Remote control Yes 
Picture-in-picture Info unavailable 
General features 
Screen size (diagonal) 50" 
Cabinet color Black 
UPC 036725250758 
Manufacturer's part number HL-T5075S 
Dimensions 
Height 31.8 inches 
Width 45.2 inches 
Depth 13.4 inches 
Weight 56.7 lbs. 





Input 2 / Air get into the auto tuner and let it rip


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Edit: Here's the ears I'm talking about. I think I shouldn't have used the term "tuner". 
http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/prod...FEED->PRODUCTS&cm_ite=1 PRODUCT&cm_keycode=58

This seems like the correct thing to buy, and the connections seem to make sense...

Still the wrong thing, or is this right?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Usually I don't listen to those guys, and I don't know why I didn't put 2 & 2 together concerning built-in tuner vs. OTA tuner.
> 
> So, I Just need an antenna? Do you mind showing me a link to something that I can look at so I know what I'm looking for?


Sure , hold up


This is a link for NO NOT THESE as a rule

http://www.radioshack.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2032204&cp=2032057.2032187.2032189

Here is way over the top.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...057.2032187.2032189.2032205&parentPage=family

This one is reasonable until the day analog broadcast end in 2010 or something.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...057.2032187.2032189.2032205&parentPage=family

Now if you are only looking to pull down HDTV off the air then this will do the job just fine.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...057.2032187.2032189.2032205&parentPage=family


You might want to get your hands on some RG-6 quad sheild, if not then RG-6 would be fine.





Ok that is just a set top rabbit ears, still its lame they would sell it to you. You still need to get into the menu and tell the set what it is looking for and on what input jack. After that you should be golden.

Not sure if you could tell that im not a fan of rabbit ears, or those that sell them.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Diru said:


> Sure , hold up


Check the edit.

I got confused as fawk. I _think_ I did purchase the correct thing.

Sorry for the trouble.

I appreciate the help...this is a whole new world to me.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Check the edit.
> 
> I got confused as fawk. I _think_ I did purchase the correct thing.
> 
> ...




Where is trouble did you bring `em ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Diru said:


> Where is trouble did you bring `em ?


lol. Nah, I just hate the 'back and forth' I do. It annoys even me.

so, that is the correct thing to use?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> lol. Nah, I just hate the 'back and forth' I do. It annoys even me.
> 
> so, that is the correct thing to use?



Well, yes it will work {that set top rabbit ears} , if you are close in to the broadcast towers.

The thing is multi-path can happen from inside your own home. So analog BC 2-7 / 8-13 will suffer. Plus your 14 - 69 BC will be less then perfect, lots of path loss happens to the singal as if pass through the walls and what not.

To give you another heads up , all the HDTV off air stations share the same band spread as the UHF off air[14-69].


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hope I don't add to the confusion since I don't have a HD tv but a friend does and we messed w/his 54 or 56" DLP samsung 1080i today...he couldn't get any OTA digital signals though his TV has a built in digital/HD tuner...

I found the issue w/the antenna but anyway, he has the same $25 indoor/attic mount antenna that I have from Lowes and it's great...Had the TV auto program the channels and found about 40 local (doesn't have cable)...Got it fixed just in time to watch Texas A&M beat Texas in 720p...

That antenna is great....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

If I go with an outdoor antenna, can I get a "kit" so I don't have to make my own coax cable?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> If I go with an outdoor antenna, can I get a "kit" so I don't have to make my own coax cable?



Pre-made RG-6 is ok, yes yes.

These is no shame in buying pre-made  

But, if you are going to make a run over 100 ft, well thats a different story.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Diru said:


> Pre-made RG-6 is ok, yes yes.
> 
> These is no shame in buying pre-made
> 
> But, if you are going to make a run over 100 ft, well thats a different story.


Well, I guess I'll give the rabbit ears another shot tonight when SNL comes on (HD show). If I can't get it to look right, I"ll take it back and head to RS. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Well, I guess I'll give the rabbit ears another shot tonight when SNL comes on (HD show). If I can't get it to look right, I"ll take it back and head to RS.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Are you seeing the channle in HD? 

I think your set will display the channle numbers like this.

CH 11 [standard]
CH 11-1 [HD]
CH 11-2 [HD]
CH 11-3 [HD]

and so on. It won't display the word standard or the letters HD[at least i don't think it does lol]. It will have a dash - something number showing it receiving a HD channle.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Diru said:


> Now if you are only looking to pull down HDTV off the air then this will do the job just fine.
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...057.2032187.2032189.2032205&parentPage=family


And park that **** on about 75 feet of Rohn 25, and since you will own that much tower.......

www.arrl.org

Chad


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Try plugging it into the ANT1 jack. I think some tvs only have the digital tuners available on the ANT1 jack and not the ANT2.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, the auto setup took care of it all.

I'm not saying I don't get signal... just hard for it to come in super clear.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Are the channels labeled like 2.1, 4.1, 7.1, etc.?

If not I'm just concerned that you're getting regular standard definition channels that will look like crap on that tv. If not, yes HD is kind of a "either you have signal or you don't," but if you don't have a good signal it will still look good but you'll get digital static if you will, like skipping and large chunks of digital artifacts.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

birdie2000 said:


> Are the channels labeled like 2.1, 4.1, 7.1, etc.?
> 
> If not I'm just concerned that you're getting regular standard definition channels that will look like crap on that tv. If not, yes HD is kind of a "either you have signal or you don't," but if you don't have a good signal it will still look good but you'll get digital static if you will, like skipping and large chunks of digital artifacts.


No, the channels are 48, 54, etc. These are the regular OTA channels...so I think I see what you're talking about...


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

FYI, if you didn't know yet, you don't need the "ears" part of that antenna. The telescoping rabbit ears part is just for VHF signals, the middle flip up peice picks up UHF which is where your HD signals live. 

The outdoor antennas are really the best way to go, but if you don't have the space for one try this little guy, i have had pretty good luck with these indoors. This is the amplified version, which works the best.

http://www.audiovox.com/webapp/wcs/...10001&storeId=10001&productId=14370&langId=-1


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

havok20222 said:


> FYI, if you didn't know yet, you don't need the "ears" part of that antenna. The telescoping rabbit ears part is just for VHF signals, the middle flip up peice picks up UHF which is where your HD signals live.
> 
> The outdoor antennas are really the best way to go, but if you don't have the space for one try this little guy, i have had pretty good luck with these indoors. This is the amplified version, which works the best.
> 
> http://www.audiovox.com/webapp/wcs/...10001&storeId=10001&productId=14370&langId=-1


good to know.

I'm starting to think that outside might be my best bet.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Do you have an attic or are you in an apt,etc?? Like I said before, a cheap indoor/outdoor antenna has worked great for myself and the friend w/an HD TV....at least in our area, channels should be 3-0, 3-1, 3-2,etc and displays 'HD' down in the corner (at least on his 1080i 56" DLP samsung )


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't have an attice, but I live in a 1-story house.

I played around earlier and one of the channels shows "19.1 HD".


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Got it taken care of. 

Whoa! For $30, that's money well spent. Gets every channel in perfectly.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

So what ended up being the problem?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I didn't have it set to the "xx.1" channel. Then, I moved the antenna from out behind the TV into a more open area.

It's fine now. But it dies when I walk in front of it.

Now that I know it'll work, I just might return it and get an outdoor one for the same price I paid for this one.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Now that I know it'll work, I just might return it and get an outdoor one for the same price I paid for this one.



Make one, you will learn something.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> Make one, you will learn something.


I can't afford to keep learning! 

haha


Oh, you got PM.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I can't afford to keep learning!
> 
> haha
> 
> ...



Antenna building is peaceful, lets you be creative yet exacting at the same time. A job well done is rewarding.

YGPM Bak.


----------

